# Roxio Creator Classic - unable to burn data files



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Many times in the past I have been able to burn data files (photographs) to a blank CD using Roxio Easy Media Creator 7's Creator Classic. All of a sudden, however, I'm unable to do so.

This morning, as always, I opened the program and entered the files (photographs) into my Data Disc Project. I then clicked on Burn and the Burn Progress window appeared; however, at the bottom right of the window I noticed that Burn is greyed-out. 

Could someone please tell me why the Burn function has been disabled and how I can solve this problem? Thank you.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Does your CD burner appear in My Computer and does it read CD's.? Are there any setting sin Roxio to select the output drive?


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Triple6 said:


> Does your CD burner appear in My Computer and does it read CD's.? Are there any setting sin Roxio to select the output drive?


Yes, my CD burner does appear in My Computer in Drive I. Whenever I insert a blank CD the drive symbol changes to a large CD icon with a CD-R tag at the bottom. I don't believe there are settings to select the output drive.

Tonight I also tried to copy an audio CD using Roxio Easy Media Creator's Disc Copier. Both the Source and Destination CD's show up in My Computer, as Audio CD (H) and CD Drive (I). However, when I open Roxio Disc Copier nothing at all shows up in the Source (Drive) and Destination (Recorder) windows. So now I've discovered that I am unable to copy an audio CD, in addition to being unable to copy data files to a blank CD. I did find an update which I downloaded, but that didn't make any difference. I'm beginning to think that maybe none of the programs functions will work, though I've only tried these two. At this point I'm really confused about what the problem is.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

But does the CD-RW read a disc with data already on it?

Do you have the latest Roxio updates: http://www.roxio.com/en/support/emc/software_updatesv7.jhtml

Maybe try uninstalling and reinstalling Roxio.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Thak you for your continued interest in trying to solve my problem.

Yes, both my DVD/CD-RW Drive and DVD Drive are able to read discs containing data.

I'v downloaded two updates -- to 430 and 401.1 -- but for some reason I get a message telling me I can't install the updates because either the program doesn't exist or else I have a different version of the program. I don't understand this message since I know that Easy Media Creator 7 is installed on my computer.

I purchased EMC 7 as a download from Roxio, and last night I e-mailed Roxio Tech Support describing my problems. I should receive a response from them within a few days.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

They have different updates.

Update Easy Media Creator 7 ESD (downloaded) 
April 25, 2004

Update the ESD (Downloaded) version of Easy Media Creator 7.0x to 7.0.430.0 (English Only). For additional information on fixes included click here.

Important Note: This updater is intended for ESD purchases acquired from Roxio as a software download only. If you have the CD-ROM version of Easy Media Creator 7 please apply our retail updater.

updateesdto430.exe - 49.4 MB download


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Just now I once again downloaded the Roxio Setup Launcher file (updateesdto430.exe); however, when I attempted to install it I got the same message telling me that the update was uninstallable.


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

I received and followed instructions from Roxio and my problem has been solved!

All I had to do was go into the registry and delete "LowerFilters" and then download and run "FilterFixer."

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

wgreene said:


> Many times in the past I have been able to burn data files (photographs) to a blank CD using Roxio Easy Media Creator 7's Creator Classic. All of a sudden, however, I'm unable to do so.
> 
> This morning, as always, I opened the program and entered the files (photographs) into my Data Disc Project. I then clicked on Burn and the Burn Progress window appeared; however, at the bottom right of the window I noticed that Burn is greyed-out.
> 
> Could someone please tell me why the Burn function has been disabled and how I can solve this problem? Thank you.


Roxio is not in all cases reliable with windows
I encountered many problems with reading CD's on different CD drive's
The reflection off the optical layers is often to low especially with RW CD's
Nero is much better software
In the installation note's off windows is a warning for Roxio software


----------



## wgreene (Jul 20, 2001)

Thanks for the information.

I had a version of Nero a couple of years ago and enjoyed using it. Then when I read reviews of Roxio's EMC, I decided to give it a try. Chances are very good that I will be switching back to Nero soon.


----------

